# Visitor Visa



## Charliebrown701 (Aug 8, 2016)

Hi,

My wife & I are retired UK Citizens and wish to come to the Philippines for a year, do we need to land with return tickets, or can we land with one way?

Also, could someone recommend a gated community outside of main Manila, who offer furnished apartments for around 30-40,000 peso per month.

Thanks.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

return or onward tickets...u will have to do extensions I guess. Im not sure what arrangements the uk has with Philippines but theres a few on here who can answer that for you. Welcome.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

Just get the cheapest onward tickets that you can find.

Kota Kinabalu seems to be a good choice for that.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

You can buy a return ticket for about 11 1/2 months. If that wohld do it would be much cbeaper than one way tickets. Is your wife a filipina?


----------



## Marky32 (Jul 22, 2019)

Gary D said:


> You can buy a return ticket for about 11 1/2 months. If that wohld do it would be much cbeaper than one way tickets. Is your wife a filipina?


When you arrive at the air port and show your passport, you get a 30 day visa, correct? But to be allowed in, don't you have to show out bound air ticket before the 30 day visa expires? I am puzzled by the comment about getting a 11 1/2 month return ticket.

Edit: I just remembered, you just need a throwaway ticket to enter the country.


----------



## Tim_L (Jul 14, 2018)

Marky32 said:


> When you arrive at the air port and show your passport, you get a 30 day visa, correct? But to be allowed in, don't you have to show out bound air ticket before the 30 day visa expires? I am puzzled by the comment about getting a 11 1/2 month return ticket.
> 
> Edit: I just remembered, you just need a throwaway ticket to enter the country.


No. The law allows for up to 36 months of visa renewals so, an onward ticket within 30 days is not required. An onward ticket a year out should be fine. You can also get a 59 day visa at the airport when you come in if you want.

My first trip here was for 45 days. I got a 30 day visa at the airport and the immigration official told me that I will need to get a visa extension in order to be compliant until my next flight leaves.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Only my experience Charliebrown but as a tourist to countries that we have visa arrangements with you will need a return or onward ticket or they won't let you on the plane to your destination.
Good info also here from contributors.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Charliebrown701 (Aug 8, 2016)

Great, Thanks.


----------



## Charliebrown701 (Aug 8, 2016)

Great, Thanks Steve.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

Always check the latest regulations....

https://www.gmanetwork.com/news/new...n-extendable-30-day-visas-upon-arrival/story/

*BI recommends non-extendable 30-day visas upon arrival*

The Bureau of Immigration (BI) has recommended to the Department of Justice (DOJ) a non-extendable 30-day validity for visas issued to foreign nationals upon their arrival in the Philippines.

Bureau spokesperson Dana Sandoval said the BI has submitted its position to Justice Secretary Menardo Guevarra after its operations team reviewed "possible weak points" of the visa upon arrival (VUA) policy.


"The management recommended to the DOJ that recipients be given a maximum of 30 days, with no extensions, as well as base allowed stay on itinerary presented," Sandoval said in a message.

Deputy spokesman Melvin Mabulac said the BI submitted its recommendation to the DOJ last week.

In the current policy, VUA recipients may stay in the country for 30 days and are allowed to apply for an extension of up to six months, Mabulac said.

Asked for comment, Justice Undersecretary and department spokesman Markk Perete said the DOJ sees the shortening of the visa's validity period as a measure to prevent possible abuse, adding that it was a proposal that had been raised by the DOJ.

"What we are interested in are the other measures proposed by the BI intended to further prevent any abuse of the VUA," Perete said. "We will review and evaluate the recommendation ASAP."

The bureau started its review of the policy even before Foreign Affairs Secretary Teodoro Locsin Jr. raised a need to end the policy amid concerns on the influx of Chinese nationals into the country, Perete said earlier this month.

He said "the entire mechanism and processes" behind the policy.

For Chinese nationals, the visa upon arrival privilege was issued by former Justice secretary Vitaliano Aguirre II in 2017, prompting the BI to issue "landing visas," which allow a traveler to receive their visa at the airport of destination.

The BI program was reportedly opened to Chinese nationals who are members of tour groups organized by tour operators accredited by the tourism department, businessmen endorsed by local and foreign chambers of commerce and other government agencies, and athletes and delegates to conventions and exhibitions. — RSJ, GMA News


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Tiz said:


> Always check the latest regulations....
> 
> https://www.gmanetwork.com/news/new...n-extendable-30-day-visas-upon-arrival/story/
> 
> ...


This is about VOA visa on arrivel and mainly effects the Chinese, don't confuse it with the 30 day visa waiver which most westerners receive on arrival.


----------



## Rebaqshratz (May 15, 2016)

Charliebrown701 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My wife & I are retired UK Citizens and wish to come to the Philippines for a year, do we need to land with return tickets, or can we land with one way?
> 
> ...


Orchard in Dasmarinas (Salitran) Cavite has furnished "villas" 2 and 3 bedroom apartments which are furnished in that price range. Good internet and cable TV. Right across from the Orchard Golf Course. I stayed there for a month back in 2009 when I was meeting the extended family fo my wife. Small kitchen good sized rooms with coverd parking if you have a car. Pool available and professional guarded. I enjoyed my stay there.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

Gary D said:


> This is about VOA visa on arrivel and mainly effects the Chinese, don't confuse it with the 30 day visa waiver which most westerners receive on arrival.


Sure Gary. My point was that immigration rules do change.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Charliebrown701 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My wife & I are retired UK Citizens and wish to come to the Philippines for a year, do we need to land with return tickets, or can we land with one way?
> 
> ...


Welcome Charliebrown

Yes you will need an onward or return ticket. You will be required to show it when you check in for your flight in UK.
You can purchase a cheap onward ticket or you may care to try these people for an onward ticket https://aironwardticket.com.
It costs $7.99 plus an additional $3 if you want to add a destination. It is a genuine ticket that can be confirmed on their airline. It is valid for 36 hours which is sufficient to get checked in for your flight.


----------



## Charliebrown701 (Aug 8, 2016)

Hi Tiz,

Thanks for this, we will havee to keep an eye on any new developments.

CB


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I thought that onward air tickets had been shut down.

You can always buy a refundable ticket. Expedia offers ones that can be refunded within 24 hours, just buy it on line before you check in and cancel it as soon as you clear immigration, you can do it while waiting for your bags if you already have a Philippine SIM card. If you are delayed en route, cancel it and buy another to start your 24 hour clock again.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Charliebrown701 said:


> ....
> 
> Also, could someone recommend a gated community outside of main Manila, who offer furnished apartments for around 30-40,000 peso per month.
> 
> Thanks.


Best approach is IMHO to rent an Airbnb for your first month, usually some substantial discounts kick in at the one month mark.

Then you have to look around. Many rentals here are simply an ad on a street corner or in the building lobby, not many advertise on the internet, those that do are targeted at foreigners who do not know better and end up paying extra.

You would get a better result if you also stated your needs, how many bedrooms, what amenities do you want, etc.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Manitoba said:


> I thought that onward air tickets had been shut down.
> 
> You can always buy a refundable ticket. Expedia offers ones that can be refunded within 24 hours, just buy it on line before you check in and cancel it as soon as you clear immigration, you can do it while waiting for your bags if you already have a Philippine SIM card. If you are delayed en route, cancel it and buy another to start your 24 hour clock again.


I used them 2 weeks ago. I was flying from Bangkok to Manila with a single ticket. I arranged for the "onward ticket" the morning of my departure. They send me by email a confirmed ticket Manila to London Heathrow on Qatar Airways.


----------

